# Tool Search from New Member



## Dave Clements (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello USA woodworkers,

I am seeking a stanley 16 inch cast combination square (they are unavailable in the UK for some reason) ,which online US store would you recommend i use as i cant find one to ship to England

Cheers !

Any rugby fans out there i can say we were impressed by the gutsy Eagles performances in the World cup. The Ngwenya try was one of the best


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

hello dave clements,a couple here for you-
http://www.shopping.com/xDN-tools_a...out_tools_combination_squares_and_tri_squares

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-46-131-16-Inch-Contractor-Combination/dp/B00002X2HR

im surprised you cant find one here in the uk though:smile:


----------

